# does anyone know if dalmuir pets is still open ??



## geckoboy92 (Dec 21, 2008)

does anyone know if dalmuir pets is still open ??


----------



## thid (Apr 20, 2009)

*Dalmuir Pets*

Yes, contact Kenny or Marion at 0141 951 8090: victory:


----------

